# Verk. Panel-PC Touchscreen PC Advantech PPC-153T (defekt)



## T5000 (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich verkaufe hier einen 15" Touchscreen Panel-PC von Advantech.

Der PCs ist wie folgt ausgestattet:
Sockel 370 (P3) 700Mhz
1x SDRAM-Slot 128MB Ram
1x HDD 2,5" 20GB
1x Floppy (Notebookformat)
1x CD-ROM (Notebookformat)
4x Com-Ports !
1x LPT1
1x Netzwerk RJ45 100Mbit
2x USB
1x freier PCI/ISA Slot
2x freie PCMCIA Slots
ELO-Touchscreen!

So nun zu den Problemen mit dem Gerät.

1. Display bleibt Dunkel / Touchscreen funktioniert aber
am externen VGA-Anschluss ist ein aber ein Bild !(siehe Foto)
ich denke das die Inverter hinüber sind

2. die Laufwerke Floppy/CD-Rom sind defekt/verschmutzt
da dies Standardteile sind, lassen die sich leicht austauschen

CPU + Arbeitspeicher lassen sich sicherlich auch leicht aufrüsten.

Achso, das Netzteil ist nicht mehr Original, Es wurde durch ein anderes
ersetzt, dies funktioniert aber einwandfrei.

Bilder:



















Preis 70EUR inkl. Versand.

Ich verkaufe das Gerät als DEFEKT !! 

Gruss Thomas


----------

